# Job Seeking Opinion?



## Patnono (Feb 25, 2020)

I’ve been looking for employment, there is One store  in particular that iam interested in, I have sent an application followed up with a personal card letting her know that iam very interested in working there. That was almost a couple of weeks ago have not heard back?  My daughter said I should go to the store in person and speak to her?  Is this a Bad idea?  Thanks


----------



## Knight (Feb 25, 2020)

Is that store advertising for help wanted?  If it is then setting up an interview with store management would be better than an impersonal letter.


----------



## Random Retirement guy (Feb 25, 2020)

someone once said,  you miss 100% of the shots you don't take...


----------



## gennie (Feb 25, 2020)

The key is probably if they are actively looking for help now.  If they are, I'd say a personal visit would be good.  If they don't need help now, in person visit would be useless and maybe annoying. Did they advertise for help?


----------



## Pepper (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm not being facetious or cruel, I swear.  Did anyone check your personal card for superfluous question marks?  Your style of writing is not grammatical when it comes to punctuation.


----------



## Llynn (Feb 25, 2020)

I was Corporate VP of HR for more years than I care to admit to. Personally I sort of liked applicants who went the extra mile in seeking employment. As long as they avoided becoming a pest.

Find out who has the hiring authority for the position you want and then call them, politely requesting a short appointment. Be honest about what you are up to. I used to get lots of calls from people requesting  "informational interviews" when in actuality they just wanted a job, any job, right now.

Best is to focus on a specific job or at least a specific department and explain why that interests you and what your specific qualifications are.

Most HR managers and Dept. Managers keep a list of hot candidates to call on when an opening occurs. Your objective is to get on that list.

Now, if you will excuse me I am going back to being retired Good fortune to you.


----------



## Patnono (Feb 25, 2020)

Knight said:


> Is that store advertising for help wanted?  If it is then setting up an interview with store management would be better than an impersonal letter.


Yes it is, it’s been 3 weeks since I applied. Then shouldn’t I wait for them to call me to set up the appointment?  My daughter spoke to an employee there and said that’s how she got a job there by being persistent?  Thanks for writing.  I don’t want to seem like I’m bugging at the same time I want her to know how interested Iam in working there.


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 25, 2020)

Patnono said:


> Yes it is, it’s been 3 weeks since I applied. Then shouldn’t I wait for them to call me to set up the appointment?  My daughter spoke to an employee there and said that’s how she got a job there by being persistent?  Thanks for writing.  I don’t want to seem like I’m bugging at the same time I want her to know how interested Iam in working there.


OK.  First of all, can you learn the difference between punctuation for an interrogative versus a declarative sentence?  I would never hire someone who puts a question mark (?) at the end of about 50% of her declarative sentences.  Others, in here, have called your attention to this habit of yours.

Second:  You have problems working, for extended times, without a bathroom break.  We've all been over this, before, with you, in your other posts about applying for a job.  Have things changed?  Have you had surgery, taken corrective measures?  If this job is like most others in the retail field, management won't be cool with you taking bathroom breaks every 15-20 minutes.

Why are you, seemingly, making the same mistakes, over and over, again?


----------



## win231 (Feb 25, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> OK.  First of all, can you learn the difference between punctuation for an interrogative versus a declarative sentence?  I would never hire someone who puts a question mark (?) at the end of about 50% of her declarative sentences.  Others, in here, have called your attention to this habit of yours.
> 
> Second:  You have problems working, for extended times, without a bathroom break.  We've all been over this, before, with you, in your other posts about applying for a job.  Have things changed?  Have you had surgery, taken corrective measures?  If this job is like most others in the retail field, management won't be cool with you taking bathroom breaks every 15-20 minutes.
> 
> Why are you, seemingly, making the same mistakes, over and over, again?


Suppose the job he's applying for does not require writing & punctuation skills?


----------



## Patnono (Feb 25, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> OK.  First of all, can you learn the difference between punctuation for an interrogative versus a declarative sentence?  I would never hire someone who puts a question mark (?) at the end of about 50% of her declarative sentences.  Others, in here, have called your attention to this habit of yours.
> 
> Second:  You have problems working, for extended times, without a bathroom break.  We've all been over this, before, with you, in your other posts about applying for a job.  Have things changed?  Have you had surgery, taken corrective measures?  If this job is like most others in the retail field, management won't be cool with you taking bathroom breaks every 15-20 minutes.
> 
> Why are you, seemingly, making the same mistakes, over and over, again?


Thanks, First I did not write for a English lesson. I have Never had to write any paragraphs on a application. There is No one size fits All when it comes to jobs. I guess you’ve lived the Perfect Life??????????   My last job I was there for 32 years. If I kept making mistakes repeatedly they wouldn’t have kept me 32 years. I had to from time to time write replies to emails. No one ever complained. The email I wrote was casual, no need to write professionally. Stop being so critical wasn’t asking for medical advice, I’m sure you’re not a doctor, so you’re in no position to be talking about my health. I’ll pray for you


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 25, 2020)

Never mind.


----------



## twinkles (Feb 25, 2020)

when my grandson was looking for a job  they said to send an e mail--he applied-- for several jobs with no answer back--i sugested he go to the manager and talk to him--he got the job


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Feb 25, 2020)

Go in!  Hardly no one does.  You have nothing to lose.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 25, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I'm not being facetious or cruel, I swear.  Did anyone check your personal card for superfluous question marks?  Your style of writing is not grammatical when it comes to punctuation.


It kind of reminds me of Elaine when she used exclamation points for everything.  LOL  I guess this one likes question marks.  To be fair, I am fond of "quotation marks" and probably overuse them.  Better that than BOLDING what I want to emphasize, eh?


----------



## Pepper (Feb 25, 2020)

Patnono said:


> I’ll pray for you


Sanctimonious?


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 25, 2020)

Patnono said:


> Thanks, First I did not write for a English lesson. I have Never had to write any paragraphs on a application. There is No one size fits All when it comes to jobs. I guess you’ve lived the Perfect Life??????????   My last job I was there for 32 years. If I kept making mistakes repeatedly they wouldn’t have kept me 32 years. I had to from time to time write replies to emails. No one ever complained. The email I wrote was casual, no need to write professionally. Stop being so critical wasn’t asking for medical advice, I’m sure you’re not a doctor, so you’re in no position to be talking about my health. I’ll pray for you


I wish you all the best Pat.....


----------



## Keesha (Feb 25, 2020)

As do I


----------



## gennie (Feb 25, 2020)

Were it me, I'd take the time to go for a person to person interview.  All you have to lose is a little time.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 25, 2020)

Patnono said:


> I’ve been looking for employment, there is One store  in particular that iam interested in, I have sent an application followed up with a personal card letting her know that iam very interested in working there. That was almost a couple of weeks ago have not heard back?  My daughter said I should go to the store in person and speak to her?  Is this a Bad idea?  Thanks


Maybe just re-read the dozens of posts you have made in the past couple of years asking the same questions.   The advice remains the same.   Good luck.


----------



## Knight (Feb 26, 2020)

When I read Patnono posts I envision a older woman with multiple problems. I can either recognize she is reaching out for more than advice or I can be a cyber bully. I choose to try to be helpful. I understand she posts pretty much the same, what I also understand is no one is forced to reply to posts.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 26, 2020)

When I read Platnonos posts I recognize that she has problems communicating. She posts the same questions asking about the same types of things.That’s all I know.

The last time she was here she got called a troll and treated badly. Time goes by and she posts again and again gets treated badly.

It might be the pot calling the kettle black, as Ive done the same thing, and ( in my opinion ) it’s cruel. It’s a form of bulling.

We never know what any individual person is going through at any given time and yes I’m being my typical narcissistic , over analyzing , nit picking self but I can’t help but feel empathy for her.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 26, 2020)

Patnono said:


> Yes it is, it’s been 3 weeks since I applied. Then shouldn’t I wait for them to call me to set up the appointment?  My daughter spoke to an employee there and said that’s how she got a job there by being persistent?  Thanks for writing.  I don’t want to seem like I’m bugging at the same time I want her to know how interested Iam in working there.



I think it's ok to go in, but...make sure you pick a time when it's not busy.  Look your best and just make it clear that you would love to work there should there be an opening.  

My wife used to own a store (2 different ones in fact) and she hired several people she met who came in "off the street."


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 29, 2020)

Always best go do what others don't. Go in an shake a hand.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 29, 2020)

Patnono said:


> Thanks, First I did not write for a English lesson. I have Never had to write any paragraphs on a application. There is No one size fits All when it comes to jobs. I guess you’ve lived the Perfect Life??????????   My last job I was there for 32 years. If I kept making mistakes repeatedly they wouldn’t have kept me 32 years. I had to from time to time write replies to emails. No one ever complained. The email I wrote was casual, no need to write professionally. Stop being so critical wasn’t asking for medical advice, I’m sure you’re not a doctor, so you’re in no position to be talking about my health. I’ll pray for you



The point here is that regardless of personalities or qualifications or even the requirements of the job being applied for, the importance of correct spelling, grammar, punctuation, capitalization and syntax in resumes and cover letters cannot be overstated.

Poorly written  or grammatically incorrect resumes and cover letters generally get immediately tossed into the circular file, not into the pile that gets calls for an interview.   This is true even for jobs that will not require much written communication or formal writing.


----------



## win231 (Feb 29, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> The point here is that regardless of personalities or qualifications or even the requirements of the job being applied for, the importance of correct spelling, grammar, punctuation, capitalization and syntax in resumes and cover letters cannot be overstated.
> 
> Poorly written  or grammatically incorrect resumes and cover letters generally get immediately tossed into the circular file, not into the pile that gets calls for an interview.   This is true even for jobs that will not require much written communication or formal writing.


If that were true, no police officers would ever be hired.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 8, 2020)

win231 said:


> If that were true, no police officers would ever be hired.


So it’s women AND police officers huh?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 8, 2020)

Some companies will tolerate grammar and other mistakes, while other companies won't. 

My last Supervisor/Director hired a former Army guy that had dyslexia. The Supervisor/Director showed me his application and he spelled "Army", Amry. The Supervisor/Director still hired him and he messed up our entire warehouse inventory! He would receive things in, put them in a certain location, but write down a different location for me to put into the computer. He made my job pretty difficult! He would up getting fired for not passing a drug test after a vacation he took. 

The new guy that was transferred into the Department, knew what he was doing and made my job, of Inventory Management, much, much easier. IOW, he didn't make mistakes!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 8, 2020)

I remember, years ago, I had to take a Pre-Employment Aptitude test that consisted of correct filing of numbers/letters, punctuation, spelling, missing words in sentences and some basic math. Never had a problem with the tests, but I'm sure there were those that did.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 8, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I'm not being facetious or cruel, I swear.  Did anyone check your personal card for superfluous question marks?  Your style of writing is not grammatical when it comes to punctuation.


I think some of the issues with grammar on this site is the computer changes words, puts in caps, runs words together, and other issues.  I always check my writing before I post but I notice when I post some words are changed.  On one post I put the word yell, and noticed later it said “hell” and it was too late to edit.

But in many jobs grammar doesn’t matter as people aren’t writing.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 8, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> OK.  First of all, can you learn the difference between punctuation for an interrogative versus a declarative sentence?  I would never hire someone who puts a question mark (?) at the end of about 50% of her declarative sentences.  Others, in here, have called your attention to this habit of yours.
> 
> Second:  You have problems working, for extended times, without a bathroom break.  We've all been over this, before, with you, in your other posts about applying for a job.  Have things changed?  Have you had surgery, taken corrective measures?  If this job is like most others in the retail field, management won't be cool with you taking bathroom breaks every 15-20 minutes.
> 
> Why are you, seemingly, making the same mistakes, over and over, again?


Stupid post


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 8, 2020)

I think the rules are out the window since Covid hit.   You might call anonymously and ask if they are allowing people to come in about employment


----------



## Patnono (Sep 8, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Some companies will tolerate grammar and other mistakes, while other companies won't.
> 
> My last Supervisor/Director hired a former Army guy that had dyslexia. The Supervisor/Director showed me his application and he spelled "Army", Amry. The Supervisor/Director still hired him and he messed up our entire warehouse inventory! He would receive things in, put them in a certain location, but write down a different location for me to put into the computer. He made my job pretty difficult! He would up getting fired for not passing a drug test after a vacation he took.
> 
> The new guy that was transferred into the Department, knew what he was doing and made my job, of Inventory Management, much, much easier. IOW, he didn't make mistakes!


I have to say you seem to Lack Empathy for this Veteran who fought to help keep us FREE and the fact that he has a learning disability is offensive to Me. My daughter has dyslexia You have No idea how difficult it is to get a Job and the discrimination they Face. Bravo to your boss for helping this Veteran get a job.  Too Bad there aren’t more people like Him. Sorry you’re being  inconvenienced for having to put more effort in your job. See if One day you or your family is discriminated against and you can put yourself in this Veterans Shoes?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 10, 2020)

Patnono said:


> I have to say you seem to Lack Empathy for this Veteran who fought to help keep us FREE and the fact that he has a learning disability is offensive to Me. My daughter has dyslexia You have No idea how difficult it is to get a Job and the discrimination they Face. Bravo to your boss for helping this Veteran get a job.  Too Bad there aren’t more people like Him. Sorry you’re being  inconvenienced for having to put more effort in your job. See if One day you or your family is discriminated against and you can put yourself in this Veterans Shoes?


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 10, 2020)

Patnono said:


> I’ve been looking for employment, there is One store  in particular that iam interested in, I have sent an application followed up with a personal card letting her know that iam very interested in working there. That was almost a couple of weeks ago have not heard back?  My daughter said I should go to the store in person and speak to her?  Is this a Bad idea?  Thanks



Have faith in yourself.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 10, 2020)

Grammar Czars, the world's filled with Grammar Czars.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 10, 2020)

Go!
They can only say no.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 11, 2020)

Patnono said:


> I have to say you seem to Lack Empathy for this Veteran who fought to help keep us FREE and the fact that he has a learning disability is offensive to Me. My daughter has dyslexia You have No idea how difficult it is to get a Job and the discrimination they Face. Bravo to your boss for helping this Veteran get a job.  Too Bad there aren’t more people like Him. Sorry you’re being  inconvenienced for having to put more effort in your job. See if One day you or your family is discriminated against and you can put yourself in this Veterans Shoes?



They fired him for drug use, not for his disability.  So how is that discrimination?  Getting fired for drug violations  has nothing to do with being a veteran or a disabled person.  It has to do with drug use .


----------

